# Bootcamp ne fait que planter



## olivierdo (21 Juillet 2016)

salut a tous

voilà j'suis un peu desespéré car je n'arrive pas à installer windows depuis peu via bootcamp, tout fonctionne jusqu'au redémarrage de la partition mac, je vais alors dans l'option démarrage sous OSX pour choisir que ce soit la partition mac de démarrage par défaut vu que je l'utiliserai que pour des jeux.
ensuite dès que je redémarre sous windows, j'ai ce message d'erreur sur mon mac : 








qu'est ce qui peux bien faire planter à chaque fois ce windows d'après vous?
à part directx et quelques trucs, je n'ai rien installé..

problème qui arrive aussi bien avec windows 8.1 que le tout dernier windows 10...

merci d'avance!


----------



## olivierdo (23 Juillet 2016)

résolu, vous pouvez supprimer ce post


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2016)

olivierdo a dit:


> résolu, vous pouvez supprimer ce post


Comment ? Ca pourrait en intéresser d'autres.


----------

